# Happy Holidays!



## EN Publishing (Dec 23, 2022)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all the gamers who have supported up in 2022.

We're excited to bring you new and exciting games in 2023.


----------



## aco175 (Dec 23, 2022)

I really enjoy the site, thank you for doing all this.  Sometimes we get all pointy-fingers at others, but I think most everyone here comes for the RPG and not the politics.  Sometimes that spills over though and you also do a great job of reminding people.


----------



## payn (Dec 23, 2022)




----------

